# Virtual machine and VPNs

## Kas_

My VPN doesn't work on gentoo. It just doesn't. It works on windows though and it's supposedly suppose to work when using network manager. Network manager has crashed me every single time I installed it on gentoo. My plan is to install windows xp or something on a virtual machine, have my VPN connect from the virtual machine, then setup a proxy server so that I can connect my ipod to the VPN. So, if you see any problems with these, please tell me.

----------

## paulj

I suggest the complications introduced by vpn can wait. First of all, explain how network manager crashes. Is it when it starts up, or while it sets up a connection? How have you configured it? Do you have any more details about your system?

----------

